# exercises to assist in mounting



## toto (Mar 3, 2013)

I would do leg stretches. Simple sitting, touching the toes, bend one leg at the knee-bottom of foot touching inside of other leg- and grab the other foot, switch..

'Butterflies' touch bottoms of feet together, and bend down as far as you can (legs will look like a butterfly)

I would also do the stretches where you put 1 leg up on a chair, and bend to touch your toes. Works great.

The more limber the legs, the easier the mounting.. Unless you're gonna swing up like, little joe, lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Having spent more time than I would like over the last few weeks working on trailer loading issues with two horses, I have spent and incredible amount of time stepping up and down off of the trailer, which is just around knee high, I HIGHLY recommend it as a way of improving fitness and strengthening legs. Also try and practice 'mounting' on a gate or fence panel, it will help build the right muscles, and the right action.

It does seem a kind of draconian rule, I get the emergency dismount, that makes sense, but why do you have to be able to mount without a block I wonder?


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Are you allowed to drop your stirrups down a few holes to get back on? 
Not sure which leathers you have, but in a Dressage saddle its super easy to just pop the leather down so you don't have to reach so far. 
I am short, with very short legs, and am able to get on most horses by putting the stirrups down to get on from the ground.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Leg stretches and stair climbing (2-3 steps at a time).
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sweeney Road (Feb 12, 2012)

Interesting rules. I have an old pelvis injury which doesn't keep me from riding, but makes it virtually impossible to mount a tall horse without a mounting block (or at least something to get a bit of height on). Do they have a medical exemption? Does 'from the ground' mean you can use a rock or two, or position your horse so that you mount from the upside of a slope? I can almost mount my little arab from the ground bareback when it comes to that, but I've found that mounting anything over 16 hands is difficult, at best, due to my injury.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

The BEST way to learn to mount a horse from the ground is to find and use and mount a fence, ya know, the ones with 2-3 wooden rails. I used to teach lessons and Every one of my students started with the fence bc it doesn't walk off or shift away from you. Most people start by pulling themselves up, and that is counterproductive.
Your trajectory when mounting a horse is (ironically) the right side of the horse's neck. Look there, while using the fence. Put your L hand forward, and place your L foot on the rail, bend your knee and snug your chest to your L knee. Put your R hand on the top rail, in and around where the "cantle" would be, then bounce 3x, then stand, feet together for 10-15 seconds---COUNT THE SECONDS while you're learning. Then, lift your leg over the top rail and gently lower yourself down--your horse will appreciate this, later.
Practice this until you are smooth as silk, then try it on your horse. =D


----------



## ARTEMISBLOSSOM (Apr 3, 2011)

Thanks everyone for your replies I will try the exercises suggested. We use western saddles so adjusting the length of them is a little more difficult than with an english type saddle. They lady whose property the cattle sorting, trail rides and other events are being held on is the person who is making these rules. She says she just wants to keep everyone who comes on her property safe and make sure they are fit and in control of their horse. She has a riding ring where the testing will be done. She would allow mounting from a slope or rock or something but she has a nice smooth sand riding ring. There may be a few 16hh+ horses in the group but most of us have stock horses around the 15hh mark.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

ARTEMISBLOSSOM said:


> Our cow horse club has put in new rules this year that state that every rider must show that they can mount unassisted from the ground and do an emergency dismount before they can participate in the cattle sorting (and any other ) event.


I HEARTILY approve of this! Btw, I can still, at 55yo, mount my 16'3hh KMH FROM THE GROUND. I lower the stirrup down, but not too far, otherwise I have to scramble into the saddle, like a little kid. =b


----------



## Critter sitter (Jun 2, 2012)

Golden Horse said:


> Having spent more time than I would like over the last few weeks working on trailer loading issues with two horses, I have spent and incredible amount of time stepping up and down off of the trailer, which is just around knee high, I HIGHLY recommend it as a way of improving fitness and strengthening legs. Also try and practice 'mounting' on a gate or fence panel, it will help build the right muscles, and the right action.
> 
> It does seem a kind of draconian rule, I get the emergency dismount, that makes sense, but why do you have to be able to mount without a block I wonder?


Amen Sister!! LOL
I here ya there!!!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Corporal said:


> I HEARTILY approve of this! Btw, I can still, at 55yo, mount my 16'3hh KMH FROM THE GROUND. I lower the stirrup down, but not too far, otherwise I have to scramble into the saddle, like a little kid. =b


Good for you, but a lot of us at that age are having knee issues and this rule would mean some people having to quit riding there.

Ability to mount from the ground has nothing to do with fitness to ride.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

NOT trying to compete. I also believe that your horse needs to be patient with any problems that you have in mounting. My DH needs a mounting block, and I train his horse to be patient with him.
There is a PC belief that mounting from the ground is harmful to your horse. Ironically, I agree with not torqueing the back bc I have always taught my horses to blow up and hold their breaths when I tighten the girth so that I can easily mount from the ground, and when I am done riding I find my girth is loose.
Still, you are up a creek if you go trail riding, get off and cannot find anything to step on to mount. How ARE you going to get back on? Will you lead your horse back? This is a question you need to answer, and the answer to this should guide your horse's training.
Also, I personally believe in this shrinking horseowner market that you cannot overtrain your horse. A well trained horse will always find a buyer and stands a better chance at finding a new and good home, especially if he or she has special skills, like laying down so you just step onto the saddle. =D


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Corporal said:


> NOT trying to compete. I also believe that your horse needs to be patient with any problems that you have in mounting. My DH needs a mounting block, and I train his horse to be patient with him.


Totally agree.



Corporal said:


> There is a PC belief that mounting from the ground is harmful to your horse. Ironically, I agree with not torqueing the back bc I have always taught my horses to blow up and hold their breaths when I tighten the girth so that I can easily mount from the ground, and when I am done riding I find my girth is loose.


I happen to believe it is less PC and more common sense, there has been research on it and *shrugs* it's my personal belief that it puts uneeded stress on saddle, horse and rider. YMMV



Corporal said:


> Still, you are up a creek if you go trail riding, get off and cannot find anything to step on to mount. How ARE you going to get back on? Will you lead your horse back? This is a question you need to answer, and the answer to this should guide your horse's training.


BUT the op was not talking about trail riding, they were talking about arena riding. As to me, IF I have to get off on the trail, then yes, I would have to lead my horse to something that I could utilize as a booster to help me get back on. This is only going to get worse in the 5 years the surgeon gives me before I need a replacement. My horses ARE trained to stand by a block, and wait patiently for me to mount.



Corporal said:


> Also, I personally believe in this shrinking horseowner market that you cannot overtrain your horse. A well trained horse will always find a buyer and stands a better chance at finding a new and good home, especially if he or she has special skills, like laying down so you just step onto the saddle. =D


A well trained horse will always sell better than a poorly trained one, and one that is trained to stand quietly by a box, stump, fence, wobbly bucket or any other thing you can use as an aid is a big bonus in my book.


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

Kayty said:


> Are you allowed to drop your stirrups down a few holes to get back on?
> Not sure which leathers you have, but in a Dressage saddle its super easy to just pop the leather down so you don't have to reach so far.
> I am short, with very short legs, and am able to get on most horses by putting the stirrups down to get on from the ground.


Kayty unfortunately in a western saddle the stirrup leathers or fenders as we call them are next to impossible to readjust once on the horse. Most of them have a sliding mechanism with a steel plate that has one or two catchers that you slip into the correct holes then slide the plate over......there have been many times I've wished for the English buckle leathers!


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

The ones with the steel plates are more difficult to readjust. The ones with the buckle are easier.


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

Corporal said:


> The ones with the steel plates are more difficult to readjust. The ones with the buckle are easier.


I've never seen a western saddle with buckles on the fenders! Interesting! I'm a big believer in being able to mount your horse from the ground! I'm 5' (and maybe 1/2") and my horse is 15.1hh and I mount from the ground without dropping a stirrup. My horse has to stand still no matter what because once my toe is up there - there is absolutely no tolerance for moving around as I am too short to hop around with a fidgety horse. 

My old BO is 65 and has arthritis in his knees and hips and still mounts like a pro!


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Not at home, but I'll try to take a picture this week and post it. I have two western saddles with a double buckle. My students could lower the stirrup and readjust from the saddle. I don't recommend the saddles, per se, bc they were cheap, but I am sure that if you order a new Western saddle you could ask for this as an option.


----------



## ARTEMISBLOSSOM (Apr 3, 2011)

I think most of the members of our cow horse club would agree that mounting from a mouting block is easier on the horse and rider than getting on from the ground especially if some of us haven't retained our girlish figures from 30 or 40 years ago. I know I have used a mounting block for the last few years thinking I was being kinder to my horse.It was a shock to me when i tried mounting from the ground last week after the rules came out and found that not only did I have a lot of trouble reaching the stiurrup but I didnt really have the strength to lift myself up in the saddle. Perhaps mounting from the ground is a skill that one loses if it is not being used. I have already started the exercises that were suggested and am just keeping my fingers crossed that I will not embarass myself when it comes time to mount my horse in front of the committee.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Seems to me this is one way to eliminate older riders. It's time you stepped up to the plate and tell the powers that be that the pull on the saddle is painful for the horse. And why the emergency dismount? I could see a compulsory helmet rule but these are ludicrous rules.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

If so, that's really mean. Who do you think can afford to do these things, we older riders or the ones just out of college with heavy debt?!?!?


----------



## ARTEMISBLOSSOM (Apr 3, 2011)

I dont think the intent is is to eliiminate all older riders because the property owner is a member (and the club president) and she is 67. She has bad arthritis in her shoulders and has had one knee replaced but she can still mount from the ground. She is saying it is a matter of safety and if we want to be a member of the club and use her property we have to follow her rules. Personally I am pretty sure it is her way of getting rid of a few riders she doesnt like who she knows darn well will never be able to mount from the ground but whatever the reason it affects all of us and we need to be able to do this.We only have to show we can do this once then we can go back to mounting with a mounting block for the rest of the season if we wish.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

ARTEMISBLOSSOM said:


> .We only have to show we can do this once then we can go back to mounting with a mounting block for the rest of the season if we wish.










Well if it is just the once.....


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

Lunging leg stretches. Get to where you can lift that knee high.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

nvr2many said:


> Lunging leg stretches. Get to where you can lift that knee high.


I had visions of the group lunging each other for fitness there:rofl:


----------



## ARTEMISBLOSSOM (Apr 3, 2011)

hahahah Golden Girl I actually thought of doing something like that. My new little horse Music is very short barely 14.1 if that


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

Ah, good for you then. I have 16.3 and 17.2hh.


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

I'm afraid she and I would be going round and round then.

At our age, I'm 57, much of the elasticity is gone. And puts undue strain on joints and on horse when trying to mount and it takes longer too.

And what in the world does being able to mount from the ground have to do with how safe a rider you are? I've seen people that can mount easily that are the biggest fools out there, and the most dangerous.

I really think she and others are wanting to get rid of the older riders is all this is.

And I'd be seeing a lawyer too, for that matter. This is age discrimination at its finest.


----------



## equitate (Dec 14, 2012)

You can also teach the horse to bow, kneel, or put their neck down and raise it with you on it. All can help. When I was a kid my mom taught the first to my horses, and also taught me how to walk up the horse's leg. The main thing seriously is to have a horse which stands rock still, and that you face backward and then spring up.


----------

